# Peugeot boxer autosleeper stalling problem



## rach25 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello,
We have a pre-loved Peugeot Boxer autosleeper harmony campervan.   and love it.   For the past couple of years though it has been stalling and we can't get to the bottom of it, or sell it whilst it's behaving badly.   It is fine driving once on the open road but stalls when slowing to a stop, usually at junctions / traffic lights.     It's frustrating and spoils the enjoyment of the drive, especially on the occasions it happens every time we stop.  

We've been thinking it's an electrical problem but haven't been able to get to the bottom of it despite a few trips to mechanics.

Can anyone help with advice or suggest someone who might be able to help near Edinburgh?

Thanks
Rachel


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 3, 2016)

check the earth strap or better still fit another one thought ihad starter problems changed starter and have had  fitted a 75mm earth strap as well as other on that is fitted to van


----------



## The laird (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds like the fuel pump ,there's a small diaphagrm sits on the pump that allows a slow return to idle speed on release of throttle if they go  u/s when you Rev and let go the throttle to idle speed the engine stalls.
You could try the anti stall valve,just a suggestion and not to expensive,hope this helps


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 3, 2016)

As above sounds like pump problem.


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 3, 2016)

*Get it sorted*

Fancy putting up with that for up to 2 years, with all the hassle etc. I presume its new enough to have a diagnostic connection.? Take it direct to your nearest recommended main dealer, and just get them to sort it out.....with any luck they will get it like my similar engine......not a murmur of a problem for the last 3.5 years........good luck.....steve Bristol


----------



## taximan (Dec 3, 2016)

No-one has asked if this is petrol or diesel, the Harmony can have either. If petrol I can suggest it may be the stepper motor. There is a thread on another forum which unfortunately I am not allowed to link you to. That thread covers the same problem on a petrol Symphony. Join that forum, its for owners of your make of motorhome, its free, and I can link you from there.


----------



## rach25 (Dec 5, 2016)

*Thanks to everyone and some more info:*

Thanks to all of you for great suggestions..  to answer some of your questions:

It's a 1999 petrol van, we dont think we can connect it up for diagnostics.

We did wonder about the starter motor a couple of years ago and the AA man who came to help us tried that but decided it was the earth so put the old starter motor back on and dealt with an earth problem.  Which got us going but we've still got the stalling problem.   Maybe we need to go back and think about the earth again though?

Will also see if we can get someone to look at the fuel pump too.

Will try and find the forum that relates to people like us with harmony/ symphony/ Peugeot boxers, thanks for the tip

With gratitude 
Rachel


----------



## taximan (Dec 5, 2016)

rach25 said:


> Will try and find the forum that relates to people like us with harmony/ symphony/ Peugeot boxers, thanks for the tip
> 
> With gratitude
> Rachel



Just google Autosleeper Owners Forum.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 5, 2016)

If all fails take it to a main dealer ,they will have diagnosed the same problem many times .


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 5, 2016)

rach25 said:


> Thanks to all of you for great suggestions..  to answer some of your questions:
> 
> It's a 1999 petrol van, we dont think we can connect it up for diagnostics.
> 
> ...



If carb model its the anti knock solinoid on side of carb with a wire going to it,if injection then its the fuel are valve sensor   on injection unit.


----------



## harrow (Dec 5, 2016)

rach25 said:


> Thanks to all of you for great suggestions..  to answer some of your questions:
> 
> It's a 1999 petrol van, we dont think we can connect it up for diagnostics.
> 
> ...


Air leak on the inlet manifold, with that every time you come to a halt at a junction the engine will stall.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 5, 2016)

harrow said:


> Air leak on the inlet manifold, with that every time you come to a halt at a junction the engine will stall.


It would not idle at any time if this was the fault,if intermitant then as i said anti knock unit or if injection its the throttle body unit which both are very common.


----------



## harrow (Dec 5, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> It would not idle at any time if this was the fault,if intermitant then as i said anti knock unit or if injection its the throttle body unit which both are very common.



Sorry have to disagree. 

My experience of this was actually a worn throttle spindle the car would happily tick over but when I pulled up at road junctions the engine would stall 

Unless you blipped the throttle as I pulled up.


----------



## pugman (Dec 5, 2016)

(many) years ago i saw a mk111 escort that had idle problems. the carb was loose on the top of the manifold!!!!!!! that may give you the problem you describe. under braking, the carb will move and cause a leak.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 5, 2016)

harrow said:


> Sorry have to disagree.
> 
> My experience of this was actually a worn throttle spindle the car would happily tick over but when I pulled up at road junctions the engine would stall
> 
> Unless you blipped the throttle as I pulled up.



Simple solution would have been to richen pilot mixture and bring up idle screw a very little in that case,common cause in rear engine sodas was the vacuum pipe from inlet manifold to servo holed and rotten as it went up the front bulkhead which fooled a lot of garages,most sent them to me to sort.:lol-053:money money money


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 5, 2016)

*Next step*

Rachel..........have now read your update, and I reckon that some of these latest posts are getting near the mark. I presume it has a standard older type of single petrol carburettor.........may be a nuisance, but get hold of another carburettor and fit and try it........steve Bristol


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 5, 2016)

pugman said:


> (many) years ago i saw a mk111 escort that had idle problems. the carb was loose on the top of the manifold!!!!!!! that may give you the problem you describe. under braking, the carb will move and cause a leak.



Bought one with that prob from a chap who after a year going round garages gave up,5 min fix and sold it for double the dosh.


----------



## taximan (Dec 5, 2016)

Rachel's is a 1999. My 1997 2.0 petrol Symphony (same engine) was injection not carb so I doubt Rachel's has a carb.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 5, 2016)

taximan said:


> Rachel's is a 1999. My 1997 2.0 petrol Symphony (same engine) was injection not carb so I doubt Rachel's has a carb.



PROB the throttle body unit on side of injection head then,these used to go wonky on skoda favorits 93/95 same as mine which is why i changed all back to carb and points rather than electrikery crap.


----------



## harrow (Dec 5, 2016)

My money is on a inlet manifold air leak


----------

